#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα επιδότησης ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών - ΕΣΠΑ

## Evan

τι παίχτηκε μείωσαν τον προϋπολογισμό;

----------


## tserpe

Γιατι το λες αυτο; ειδες κατι κάπου;

----------


## Evan

είδα και άκουσα αλλά τίποτα επίσημο από τα 2

----------


## Xάρης

Πολλά μπορεί να συζητούνται, πολλές φορές δοκιμάζουν τις αντιδράσεις της αγοράς, του κόσμου και των φορέων ή μας λένε κάποια υπερβολικά μέτρα για να μας φανούν ήπια τα όποια μέτρα θα λάβουν τελικά.

Μην ψαρώνετε χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να επαγρυπνούμε και να συμβεί τελικά αυτό που ειπώθηκε. Όμως αν δεν δοθούν στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες σε ποιους θα δοθούν τα χρήματα αυτά τα οποία είναι από το ΕΣΠΑ δηλαδή προϋπολογισμό της Ε.Ε.;

----------


## sundance

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα τον κουτσουρέψουν πράγματι τον προϋπολογισμό του προγράμματος...

----------


## koulosb

Το ειπαν καθαρα..... για ελευθερους επαγγελματιες το ποσο απο 250 εκ. θα παει στα 70 εκ. ενω στα αλλα προγραμματα θα μεινει ως εχει.

----------


## Barracuda

http://www.espa-central.gr/el/static...PermaLink.aspx
Ξεφτιλισμενο κρατος, απο εδω βρηκαν να κοψουνε. 250 εκατομμυρια χλαπακιαζουν 10 "μανατζερ"  εταιρειων του δημοσιου σε ενα χρονο.

----------


## Evan

δεν μας χάλασε

----------


## sundance

Tελικά 'Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε'...

----------


## thomas

Επίσημα στο site ακόμα 250 λέει σαν ποσό .
 Μου φαίνεται απίθανο το ενδεχόμενο να πάει από 250 στα 70 αλλά εδώ είμαστε και θα το δούμε .

----------


## sundance

Μακάρι γιατί δεν ξέρω πότε θα μας ξαναδοθεί ευκαιρία...

----------


## koulosb

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αλλο τετοιο προγραμμα δε νομιζω να ξαναυπαρξει.
Οσο για την μειωση του προυπολογισμου μου φαινεται περιεργο που δεν αναγραφεται στην σελιδα του ΕΣΠΑ.
Μηπως ειναι σε διαβουλευση το θεμα?

----------


## sundance

Εύλογη απορία.

Επίσημη ανακοίνωση έχει γίνει?

----------


## brutagon

το κόψανε στα 70 αλλά θα το ξαναβγάλουν του χρόνου, για να μην καρπωθεί το μέτρο η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση...

----------


## thomas

Άρα όσοι δεν πάρουν φέτος θα το πάρουν του χρόνου . Δεν είναι και άσχημα .

----------


## koulosb

Μεχρι στιγμης εχουν δηλωσει περιπου 18000. Αντε μεχρι αυριο δευτερα να γινουν 20000.
Μαλλον ειδαν αυτη την κατασταση και ειπαν ας κοψουμε το ποσο αφου στο τελος δε θα χρειαστουν παραπανω λεφτα.
Στην αρχη κανανε λογο για 50000 αιτησεις....!!!

----------


## sundance

Αυτό ισχύει αλλά και πάλι η αναλογία δεν είναι και πολύ ευνοϊκή...

Έπρεπε να αφήσουν 100 εκ.

----------


## koulosb

Ε.... τωρα στην Ελλαδα ζουμε..... κατσε δλδ λες να παρουν ολοι λεφτα.....!!!
Οχι..... και πως θα νιωσεις τυχερος εσυ που θα παρεις....!!!
Να μην κοψουμε και καποιους ετσι για να στρωσουν χαρακτηρα....!!!! :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Mε 6500 μ.ο επιδότησης, επιδοτούνται 10.000.

1 στις 2 δηλαδή.

----------


## sundance

Γράψε λάθος.

Μάλλον πάμε για 25.000 αιτήσεις...

----------


## sundance

Mέχρι τις 24:00 που λήγει, θα ανέβουμε αρκετά πιο πάνω...

----------


## brutagon

> Άρα όσοι δεν πάρουν φέτος θα το πάρουν του χρόνου . Δεν είναι και άσχημα .


δε νομίζω, όποιος είναι πάνω στην τριετία ή στην πενταετία he drinks it very badly

----------


## DOOM

@brutagon

γιατί?

----------


## cv01302

Εννοεί πάνω στην αλλαγή (από μέχρι διετία σε τριετία - άρα πλέον ισχύουν οι οικονομικές προϋποθέσεις για να ενταχθείς - όπως και από μέχρι τετραετία σε πενταετία - το ποσοστό επιδότησης πέφτει από 80% σε 50%). Αν θυμάμαι σωστά τις πληροφορίες..

----------


## sundance

Στην 5ετία αλλάζει το πράγμα.

ΥΓ. Απ' οτι μαθαίνω είμαστε ήδη στις 25.000...

----------


## cv01302

Στις 23:58  (ναι, σωστά διαβάσατε) ήταν 26100  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Τελικά τα 70 εκ είναι επίσημο στοιχείο?

Μήπως τώρα που δουν τον αριθμό των αιτήσεων, το αυξήσουν λίγο το ποσό (?)

----------


## Balance

> Mε 6500 μ.ο επιδότησης, επιδοτούνται 10.000.
> 
> 1 στις 2 δηλαδή.


Αν λάβεις υπόψην σου ότι τα άλλα επαγγέλματα επιδοτούνται με μεγαλύτερο ποσό απότις 6500Ε ανά κεφάλι, τότε το ποσοστό καθίσταται πολύ..

----------


## sundance

Δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Εννοείς όσον αφορά τα εισοδήματα?

----------


## sundance

Πάντως πιστεύω καλό 2010 θα βγουν τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Evan

Πότε πρέπει να υποβάλουμε τα έντυπα στις τράπεζες;

----------


## sundance

Ε όχι και Μάρτιο συνάδελφοι!!!!!

Δε νομίζω τόσο πολύ, γιατί ελέγχεται μέσω υπολογιστή η όλη φάση.

Κοντά στα τελη Ιανουαρίου πιστεύω.

----------


## Evan

thanks dratsiox

----------


## cv01302

Δεν τους συμφέρει να τα αργήσουν τόσο πολύ, ειδικά για το υλισμικό (hardware) όχι απλά παίζουν οι τιμές, αλλά μπορεί το ίδιο μοντέλο να έχει καταργηθεί μέχρι τότε, που σημαίνει νέοι έλεγχοι νέα χαρτούρα κλπ

----------


## anka

Εγώ υπέβαλα την αίτηση 29/12 Κυριακή μεσημέρι και ήμουν γύρω στο 17000. Δηλαδή περίπου το 35% υπέβαλε την πρόταση την τελευταία στιγμή!

----------

